# Lighting setup for newborns



## SabrinaO (Apr 8, 2011)

I usually use two AB800's w/ shoot-thru umbrellas for my newborn sessions but I'm thinking that maybe a little overkill. I have a 5 in 1 reflector so maybe I should just use that and one AB? What do you all do for a lighting setup for newborns? I know natural light is the best... But that's not possible at my studio 24/7.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 8, 2011)

large soft light sources.  The larger and softer you can make it the better.  Newborn's skin is very soft and blows out easily, they don't have the years of abuse we have put our skin through.  Large softbox with an inner diffuser is the best for newborn IMO.  (besides nice natural window light.).  If you have 2 umbrellas you can "clamshell" them together to make the light softer.  use one as the bounce, and one as a shoot through.


----------



## SabrinaO (Apr 8, 2011)

So a softbox is better than an umbrella? If I clamshell my umbrellas I would only need one light and a reflector? I have a softbox but it's not that big... I forgot the size but how big does the softbox have to be to produce some good lighting? And what can I use as an inner diffuser?  Can I use an inner diffuser w/ my umbrellas? Sorry for all the questions but know that I REALLY appreciate your help!

Sabrina


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 8, 2011)

Soft baby ---> soft light.  

I agree, using a nice soft light for babies is usually best.  To make a light soft(er), you need to make it bigger and/or get it closer to the subject.  So a large softbox or a large umbrella, close to the subject, would be best.  

Softbox vs Umbrella....they both soften the light and the bigger they are, the softer the light can be.  It's not really a matter of better or worse.  I like softboxes because they constrain the light to one direction, so that it's not bouncing all around the room.  This is very helpful when going for a dark background, but not as much when going for a lighter background.  

Most 'good' softboxes have an inner layer of diffusion, so that they give a nice even light.  Cheaper softboxes or some umbrellas will have a hot spot in the middle, so that your lights isn't nice and even.  

I don't know that you have to go to the trouble of trying to use two umbrellas on one light.  And I'm not sold that using a reflector is going to be any better than using the two lights for main & fill.  (unless you need one of those lights for something else, light a background light).  

Natural light can be a nice option, especially because a big window can give you really soft light.  But then you are subject to the shutter speed and ensuring that it's fast enough to give you sharp shots.  With strobes, you don't really have to worry about that.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 8, 2011)

I have just bought a beauty dish and it's great


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2011)

Getting the light modifier closer to the subject effectively makes it apparently larger, which is why you want it as close as possible.
It takes large modifiers to make soft light.

A softbox gives more control because there is less spill, however, there is a big cost difference between umbrellas and softboxes of the same size.

A 60 inch convertible umbrella is about $50 where a good 60" softbox is closer to $1200.

In between umbrellas and softboxes, but priced like umbrellas, are the brolly boxes, like Photek Softlighter 46" Umbrella & Diffuser with a 7mm Shaft


----------

